# Season is over



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

Didn't stick one this year, but my Marlin 336xlr came through and scored two during rifle season. The wife struck out in rifle season but got a doe back in October while sitting in her ameristep popup blind. Well I went out today and it was still standing. It made it through the season and only snapped one high wind line or more precisely the deer only stepped on and snapped one line. The landowner invited us back to hunt any time we wanted. So next year my wife's spot will have a new Penthouse blind put up. Here's hoping it weathers as well as the smaller one. Oh one more thing, it wasn't so frozen solid to the ground this year so I didn't have to cut the stake loops. Helped that I took a claw hammer with me


----------

